# LOTM - November 2018 (Shindoman)



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Poll is up!

***********************************************************

Nominations for LOTM - November 2018 is now open.

Go ahead and nominate *one* member journal that has caught your eye! :thumbup:

When nominating, please link to both the member journal and the photo you want to appear below.

Nominations:

1) @ChadStokes - Journal









2) @Shindoman - Journal









3) @DR_GREENTHUMB - Journal









4) @Budstl - Journal









5) @fusebox7 - Journal









6) @Fistertondeluxe - Journal


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I nominate @ChadStokes - with many renovation hurdles, he achieved a great looking lawn :thumbup:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=3840&start=120#p114863


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

@Shindoman definitely deserves a nomination here.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=3945&start=20


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I nominate @DR_GREENTHUMB

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=5939&start=20


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@Budstl Three words: KBG, T'Zone, Stripes :thumbup: 
Journal


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> I nominate @DR_GREENTHUMB
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=5939&start=20


Thank you for the nomination, it's been a great year of knowledge and learning from you all. Thanks!


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

@BakerGreenLawnMaker deserves a nomination. St aug mowed with a reel mower!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

@Greyleafspot does @BakerGreenLawnMaker have a Member Journal?


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you @social port for the nomination.


----------



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

@Powhatan Thank you for the kind words and recommendation! I felt like I was against all odds to pull it off and I'm extremely happy with the outcome being it was the very first time doing a renovation! This forum has been very helpful along the way!


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> @Greyleafspot does @BakerGreenLawnMaker have a Member Journal?


I don't know.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> @Greyleafspot does @BakerGreenLawnMaker have a Member Journal?


I sent him a message and asked


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

@Alex1389 Thank you so much for the nomination.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Last call!

Voting starts tomorrow.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I nominate @fusebox7 he has a journal but Im not sure how to link it


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I nominate @Fistertondeluxe

Lawn Journal


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Poll is up!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

ericgautier said:


> @Greyleafspot does @BakerGreenLawnMaker have a Member Journal?


Unfortunately, I do not have a Lawn Journal.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Greyleafspot said:


> @BakerGreenLawnMaker deserves a nomination. St aug mowed with a reel mower!


Thanks for the nomination! Means a lot man!


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

JDgreen18 said:


> I nominate @fusebox7 he has a journal but Im not sure how to link it


Thank you!  My lawn is headed for its long winter nap. See you guys around next year! I'm sure I'll post some things here and there but nothing as exciting as mowing every d@fusebox7

Last mowing (nothing cut but leaves): https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&p=116657#p116657


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

All beautiful lawns but I'm gonna guess no run off this month!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I suspect this will be a record victory margin.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Ware said:


> I suspect this will be a record victory margin.


It is looking like it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats @Shindoman! :thumbup:


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Well deserved @Shindoman!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Congrats @Shindoman! Beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Thank you very much everyone! This makes up for all the aching muscles from top dressing sand.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Congrats to you, @Shindoman . Probably going to take a victory lap in your VW.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations, it's a beautiful property!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Well deserved @Shindoman!! Lawn is beautiful the view is just ok :lol:


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Well done @Shindoman.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Congrats! @Shindoman

I knew once I saw the pics of your beautiful lawn who was going to win, looks like a beautiful view as well!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Congrats!! Well deserved and with grass types most on TLF don't want to boot!!! Lawn looks great!!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Winning Lawn of the Month pays off big time!
Thanks @Ware


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

That lawn of the month sticker is very rare I hear, nice!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dacoyne said:


> That lawn of the month sticker is very rare I hear, nice!


It's actually a magnet! :bandit:


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Ware said:


> dacoyne said:
> 
> 
> > That lawn of the month sticker is very rare I hear, nice!
> ...


Awww come on, it just keeps getting better! I need that, must step up my game


----------

